# php-cli extension  - How to ?



## Ronaldr (Jul 23, 2009)

Hello All,

Im trying to install the php5-cli extension, when I installed my other php5 extensions initially I went to /usr/ports/lang/php5-extensions and did a make install clean. It prompted me for which extensions that I wanted.

However now running the command simply reinstalls the extensions that I've already added.

What do you think I should do ?

-Thanks


----------



## ale (Jul 23, 2009)

Run _make config_ in the port directory


----------



## DutchDaemon (Jul 23, 2009)

```
cd /usr/ports/lang/php5-extensions
make config
make install clean
```
If the last command causes trouble (because extensions are already installed), replace with 
	
	



```
make deinstall clean && make reinstall clean
```


----------



## Ronaldr (Jul 23, 2009)

Thanks alot now Im on the right track,

That brought up the php extentions list however, I do not see the module CLI ?

I see other modules that say they require cli ?

Im confused


----------



## DutchDaemon (Jul 23, 2009)

I'm guessing (not a PHP expert) that modules that require 'CLI only' can only be run from the command line, not through a webserver. Just type 'man php' on the command line, and see what gets printed:


```
NAME
       php - PHP Command Line Interface 'CLI'

[...]

FILES
       php-cli.ini    The configuration file for the CLI version of PHP.
```


----------



## SirDice (Jul 24, 2009)

IIRC PHP installs the cli by default with the 'normal' PHP port.

lang/php5


```
===> The following configuration options are available for php5-5.2.10:
     CLI=on (default) "Build CLI version"
     CGI=on (default) "Build CGI version"
     APACHE=off (default) "Build Apache module"
     DEBUG=off (default) "Enable debug"
     SUHOSIN=on (default) "Enable Suhosin protection system (not for jails)"
     MULTIBYTE=off (default) "Enable zend multibyte support"
     IPV6=on (default) "Enable ipv6 support"
     MAILHEAD=off (default) "Enable mail header patch"
     REDIRECT=off (default) "Enable force-cgi-redirect support (CGI only)"
     DISCARD=off (default) "Enable discard-path support (CGI only)"
     FASTCGI=on (default) "Enable fastcgi support (CGI only)"
     PATHINFO=on (default) "Enable path-info-check support (CGI only)"
===> Use 'make config' to modify these settings
```


----------

